# Vielen Dank, ich werde da sein



## pintarraga

Guten Morgen

Creo que estas expresiones son correctas, aunque me parece más correcta la segunda, ¿es correcto?

Vielen Dank, ich werde da sein.
Vielen Dank, ich will da sein.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Joshua P.

Normalmente esta frase se rifiere al futuro (sein werden), por esto la primera frase es correcta, pero depende del contexto. 

P. e.: "Wenn Sie zu unserem morgigen Treffen kommen möchten, sind Sie herzlich dazu eingeladen." - "Vielen Dank, ich werde da sein."


----------



## Bahiano

pintarraga said:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Creo que estas expresiones son correctas, aunque me parece más correcta la segunda, ¿es correcto?
> 
> Vielen Dank, ich werde da sein. *= yo estaré allí
> *Vielen Dank, ich will da sein. *= yo quiero estar allí
> 
> *Gracias y un saludo



Las dos son correctas (gramáticalmente!) peró la segunda parece extraño usarla como un saludo.


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, la segunda sería tal vez más natural en la forma: _ich will dabei sein._


----------



## Sowka

Hola 



Geviert said:


> En efecto, la segunda sería tal vez más natural en la forma: _ich will dabei sein._



En la combinación con "vielen Dank", esta expresión suena un poco raro. En contextos de cortesía, las palabras "ich will" no se usan normalmente.

Se podría decir: "Ich würde gern dabei sein" o "ich möchte gern dabei sein".


----------



## Geviert

> En la combinación con "vielen Dank", esta expresión suena un poco raro



En efecto, lo pensaba sin el saludo, tal vez en otro contexto.


----------



## pintarraga

Vielen Dank a todos por las aclaraciones


Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## Estopa

Una pregunta, ¿se podría interpretar este "ich will da sein" como un "haré todo lo posible por asistir"?. Al menos por esta zona (Renania) me da la impresión de que el verbo "wollen" se usa a menudo con ese sentido.

Otro ejemplo:

- Sie waren gut, aber Sie hätten ein viel besseres Ergebnis erzielen können.
- Vielen Dank für das Feedback, ich will mich bessern (= Haré todo lo que esté en mis manos por mejorar).

¡Gracias!


----------



## Geviert

Estopa said:


> Una pregunta, ¿se podría interpretar este "ich will da sein" como un "haré todo lo posible por asistir"?. Al menos por esta zona (Renania) me da la impresión de que el verbo "wollen" se usa a menudo con ese sentido.
> 
> Otro ejemplo:
> 
> - Sie waren gut, aber Sie hätten ein viel besseres Ergebnis erzielen können.
> - Vielen Dank für das Feedback, ich will mich bessern (= Haré todo lo que esté en mis manos por mejorar).
> 
> ¡Gracias!



No sé si sea posible expresar posibilidad y voluntad al mismo tiempo con el verbo wollen. Los verbos modales alemanes son, diría, más fuertes y precisos que los correspondientes castellanos, basta pensar en dürfen y sollen, a pesar de que el hablante alemán nativo los mezcla (mal) con können  (kann ich etwas? para pedir permiso). Por lo que he notado, los alemanes usan hasta con cierto pudor el verbo wollen: rarísimo que alguien diga "ich will etwas" a conciencia explícitamente, debido a la  "fuerza" de ese verbo (y no por cuestión de cortesía, como se dice generalmente, utilizando para esto el subjuntivo de mögen, ich möchte). 

En los dos ejemplos que nos pones Estopa (ich will sein, ich will mich bessern) se me hace difícil entender que la persona "hará todo lo posible". Yo entiendo solo la expresión de una explicita voluntad (en el sentido fuerte, mencionado al inicio). Faltaría el típico "auf jeden Fall".


----------



## kunvla

180 

Variante 5 ('Zukunft'):

In Fällen, wo es bei einem Subjekt in der ersten Person _(ich/wir)_ um einen Plan oder eine Absichtserklärung geht, konkurriert _wollen_ mit dem _werden_-Futur(vgl. 254):

Wir _wollen_ uns Mühe geben, damit wir das gesteckte Ziel erreichen.
Ich w_ill_ keine Zeit darauf verlieren, Selbsverständliches zu wiederholen.

Allerdings betont der Einsatz von _wollen_ das Willensmoment stärker als die _werden_-Fügung.


254

1. Bezug auf Zukünftiges

[...]

Das Futur I kann auch einen festen Entschluss oder eine feste Absicht ausdrücken. Das Subjekt des Satzes steht in der 1. Person (Singular oder Plural), der Verbinhalt drückt ein menschliches Tun aus:

Ich _werde_ dich nie _verlassen!_ Wir _werden_ ihn nicht _vergessen!_

[...]

Quelle: Band 4. Duden, Grammatik der deutschen Gegenwartssprache. –
6., neu bearb. Aufl. – 1998


Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

> Allerdings betont der Einsatz von _wollen_ das *Willensmoment stärker *als die _werden_-Fügung.


----------



## Estopa

kunvla said:


> 180
> 
> Variante 5 ('Zukunft'):
> 
> In Fällen, wo es bei einem Subjekt in der ersten Person _(ich/wir)_ um einen Plan oder eine Absichtserklärung geht, konkurriert _wollen_ mit dem _werden_-Futur(vgl. 254):
> 
> Wir _wollen_ uns Mühe geben, damit wir das gesteckte Ziel erreichen.
> Ich w_ill_ keine Zeit darauf verlieren, Selbsverständliches zu wiederholen.
> 
> Allerdings betont der Einsatz von _wollen_ das Willensmoment stärker als die _werden_-Fügung.



Gracias, Kunvla. A esto mismo me refería yo. Yo también había entendido este uso de "wollen" como "declaración de intenciones" (Absichtserklärung). Era una idea que me había hecho oyendo hablar a la gente. Parece entonces que no se trata de una peculiaridad regional. 



> No sé si sea posible expresar posibilidad y voluntad al mismo tiempo con  el verbo wollen.


Gracias por tu comentario también, Geviert. Bueno,  yo realmente con "hacer todo lo posible por..." no pretendía expresar "posibilidad", sino empeño/voluntad de hacer algo en un futuro. Ese es el sentido que yo creía percibir en las frases y que ahora me ha confirmado kunvla. 



> En los dos ejemplos que nos pones Estopa (ich will da sein, ich will mich  bessern) se me hace difícil entender que la persona "hará todo lo  posible". Yo entiendo solo la expresión de una explicita voluntad (en el  sentido fuerte, mencionado al inicio). Faltaría el típico "auf jeden  Fall".


Creo que se puede expresar esa idea de "empeño" omitiendo el "auf jeden Fall". Al menos en el uso que yo conozco, el verbo "wollen" me parece más categórico sin ningún tipo de complemento. Me da la sensación de que con "auf jeden Fall" la frase se limita a un hecho o situación concreta, mientras que omitiéndolo adquiere un sentido más general (declaración de intenciones).

Como no soy nativa, son todo suposiciones mías...


----------



## Geviert

> Wir _wollen_ uns Mühe geben, *damit *wir das gesteckte Ziel erreichen.
> Ich w_ill_ keine Zeit darauf verlieren, Selbsverständliches *zu *wiederholen.



Se note que la Absichtserklärung que se menciona en los ejemplos depende en gran parte de la construcción secundaria. El wollen expresa solo voluntad. Sobre el resto estamos de acuerdo (¡yo tampoco soy nativo! )


----------

